# Humminbird Wide Optical



## Fr33 (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


habe gestern ein uraltes aber laut Vorbesitzer 1-2x benutzes Humminbird Wide Optical Echolo geschenkt bekommen.


Eins vorne weg - es scheint ein reines US Gerät zu sein, dass man die uralte Anleitung nur auf Englisch bekommt. Das Gerät ansich ist wohl gut 10Jahre alt....


Anbei mal ein Bild vom Gerät:









Das Gerät ansich ist in einer Art "Portablen" Version mit Koffer und 2 x 6V Batterien dabei. Beide Batterien werden parallel ans Gerät geschaltet, was dann 12V Spannung ergeben sollte.


In der Anleitung stand, dass man es an eine 12V Boardbatterie angklemmen kann. Steht leider nicht da wie.


Beim ersten Versuch mit meiner 12V 150A 8AH Gel-Fließ Motorradbatterie (die direkt an die Batteriepole geklemmt wurden) - sind die dünnen Kabel der Batteriepolhalter sofort durchgeschmort. Da wird die Stromstärke für die Dünnen Kabel zuviel gewesen sein.


Im Handbuch steht, dass man die 12V Board-Batterie (also meinen Mopped Akku) direkt ans Echo anklemmen kann. Allerdings finde ich nirgends die Info, welche Stromsträke das Gerät verkraftet. Nicht dass ich da jetzt den 12V Akku drann hänge und das Gerät ansich kille....


Anbei mal der Link zum Handbuch:


http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...tXCZRdVG0URoFKRhHwCEKAg&bvm=bv.86956481,d.ZWU


PS: Schon klar dass das Echo uralt ist und wohl außer der Tiefe kaum was anzeigen wird. Aber zum testen und erkennen von Kanten etc. sollte es mal probiert werden.


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Ich würde eine Sicherung vorschalten. Meine mich zu erinnern das 3A üblich sind.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KFZ-SICHERUN...261338777?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item1e8fc91499


----------



## Herzog (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Absichern bringt da jetzt nix, außer das nach einschalten Sicherung durchbrennt… erst mal Ursache finden warum Echolot so viel Strom zieht.
  Ich weiß nicht wie dünn Leitung war, aber bei auch wenn es 0,5mm² die dürften nicht durchbrennen
  Eventuell +- vertauscht?


Fr33 schrieb:


> welche Stromsträke das Gerät verkraftet.


  Gerät nimmt nur so viel wie es von Entwickler vorgesehen wurde und wenn es mehr wird dann brennen meist Sicherung oder kabeln durch was auf ein technische defekt hinweist. Du kannst Echolot auch an Auto Batterie anschließen und der wird nicht mehr Strom ziehen wie von Motorrad Batterie.
  Sicherung… 
  Meiste Geräte haben eigene Sicherung, die meist von außen sich wechseln lässt, gibt aber auch welche die direkt auf Platine aufgelötet sind. 
  Und egal ob wir E-motor oder Echolot nutzen  extra Sicherung wird für Kabel Absicherung benötigt,
  Und Größe hängt von Kabel stärke ab, damit im Notfall Sicherung und nicht Kabel durchbrennt.
  Klar wenn  ich Verbraucher nutze wo ich weiß das der zum Beispiel 2A und Zuleitung Kabel von Querschnitt darf ich mit 10A absichern, darf ich dann kleinere Sicherung nutzen, nur drauf achten das die etwas über 2A liegt.


----------



## zokker (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Beim ersten Versuch mit meiner 12V 150A 8AH Gel-Fließ Motorradbatterie (die direkt an die Batteriepole geklemmt wurden) - sind die dünnen Kabel der Batteriepolhalter sofort durchgeschmort. Da wird die Stromstärke für die Dünnen Kabel zuviel gewesen sein.



Hallo Fr33,
kannst Du das mal erklären? Wo hast Du die Motoradbatterie angeklemmt? Werde da nicht ganz schlau draus.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Servus,

 hab die Moppedbatterie mit Klemmen direkt an den Plus + Minuspol der Batterieaufnahme vom Koffer geklemmt.

 Der Koffer und das Echo kann man mit nem Stecker verbinden. Im Koffer sind jeweils (um es als Portable Version zu nutzen) links und rechts je eine 6V Batterie eingelegt die jeweils einen Anschluss für + und - haben. Die laufen dann am Stecker zusammen (also parallel geschaltet) und den Stecker verbindet man wieder mit nem Stecker zum Echolot hin. So speise ich (sofern ich den Koffer nehmen will) das Echo mit 2 x 6V Batterien.

 Habe dann die 12V Moppedbatterie an EINE der insgesamt 2 Batteriepolklemmen (also jeweils einen Anschluss pro Kofferseite) korrekt geklemmt. Dabei sind die dünnen Kabel die von den Batteriepolen zum "Sammelstecker" gehen sofort verschmort....


----------



## inselkandidat (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

2 x 6 Volt parallel bleiben 6 Volt! Nur die Kapazität verdoppelt sich! Wenn du Pech hast ist dat Ding schon in Dutt


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig dass Du die 12V parallel zu den parallel geschalteten 6V gepackt hast?#c#c

Vielleicht machst Du nochmal ein Bild vom Aufbau#6


----------



## PeBo75 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*



Herzog schrieb:


> Absichern bringt da jetzt nix, außer das nach einschalten Sicherung durchbrennt…



Wie bitte? An einem Akku der im Kurzschlussfall bis zu 150A Strom liefert soll eine Sicherung nichts bringen? Das ist ... mutig!

Wie Fr33 schon festgestellt hat sind durch einen kleinen Fehler schon Kabel geschmolzen. Ich wünsche jedem gute Besserung, der ein solches Kabel gerade zufällig in der Hand hält wenn das passiert. Das ist echt kein Spaß mehr, auch wenn es nur 12V sind.

Fr33, wie dir schon geantwortet wurde sind 2X6V in Parallelschaltung immernoch nur 6V, nun aber mit doppelter Kapazität. Schließt du das nun an einen gut geladenen 12V-Bleiakku an - ebenfals parallel wie in deinem Aufbau - dann passiert nichts anderes als dass der stärkere Akku ungebremst Strom an die schwächeren Akkus abgibt. Das ist wie ein Ladevorgang von der 12V in die beiden 6V und dabai hast du dir deine Kabel zerstört weil der maximale Strom eben nicht durch eine Sicherung begrenzt wurde.

Meine Tips:

1. In die Zuleitng vom12V-Akku zum Koffer MUSS eine Sicherung. Der Hersteller gibt 1A an. 2A schadet sicher nicht und würde bei Kurzschluss noch zuverlässig auslösen. Diese Sicheung sollte im Kabel und so nahe wie möglich am Pluspol des Akkus sein. Sie dient dazu, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, den Kabelquerschnitt abzusichern. Es darf kein größerer Strom fließen als die Kabel vertragen da diese sich sonst erhitzen und ggf. auch schmelzen oder entzünden können.

2. Die Parallelschaltung der beiden 6V-Akkus muss weg. Dein Gerät arbeitet mit 12V also sollten die beiden 6V-Akkus in Reihe geschaltet sein was dann 12V ergibt.

3. Die Parallelschaltung zweier verschiedener Akkus sollte man wann immer es geht vermeiden weil eben bei unterschiedlichem Ladezustand immer ein Ausgleich stattfindet der sehr große Ströme zur Folge haben kann. Besonders die Bleiakkus haben sehr geringe Innenwiderstände wodurch sie so große Stromstärken abgeben aber auch aufnehmen können. Das macht sich ideal als Starterakkus wo kurzzeitig sehr viel Strom benötigt wird aber es bringt eben auch Gefahren bei falschen Kombination. Das wird dich noch einige Sicherungen kosten. Du solltest besser je nach Einsatz entscheiden ob du mit den beiden kleinen Akkus in Reihe oder mit dem Moppedakku allein arbeiten möchtest.

Dein Humminbird dürfte vermutlich nichts abbekommen haben denn die Zerstörung fand in den Kabeln statt. Bei der beschriebenen Schaltung hat das Echolot keine zu hohe Spanung abbekommen. Schieße es einmal nur an die beiden 6V in Reihe oder nur an die 12V an und schau ob es funktioniert. Vorher denk aber an die Sicherung in der Zuleitung.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## zokker (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> 2 x 6 Volt parallel bleiben 6 Volt! Nur die Kapazität verdoppelt sich! Wenn du Pech hast ist dat Ding schon in Dutt



Inselkandidat hat vollkommen Recht. So geht es nicht. Die Batterien müssen bei externer Spannungsversorgung raus.
Die kannste eh entsorgen wenn sie leer sind.


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Leute er hat euch schon mal die Anleitung mitgeschickt.

Hier steht es deutlich drin, das es sich um ein 12V Gerät handelt. Also alle 6V Beiträge zurücknehmen......

In addition to the parts included you need the following for installation and operation:
· A powered hand drill and various drill bits
· Philips and flat-head screwdrivers
· A ruler or measuring tape
· Pen or pencil
· 12 volt power source (your boat’s battery)
· A 1-amp fuse
· A fuse holder (if you are wiring directly to the boat’s battery)
· Silicone sealant (for sealing drilled holes)


----------



## Olli 850 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Hallo,
so gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu das ich der Mitbenutzer dieses Teiles werde.Die Longlife Batterien die in dem Koffer installiert werden sind in Reihe geschaltet - würde sonst auch keinen Sinn machen.Kabel habe ich bereits alle erneuert und ich denke das war alles was wir getötet haben.Neue Longlife sind unterwegs und da schauen wir mal ob wir es erwecken können.
Die erwähnte 1A Sicherung sollte man in die direkte Zuleitung einer 12V Batterie schalten laut Hersteller.
Viele von euch haben das eine oder andere ja schon richtig erkannt.Bei unserem Versuch waren KEINE Longlife angeschlossen sondern wir hatten die 12V Batterie an die Longlife Anschlüße angeklemmt was uns die dünnen Drähte übel nahmen.Denke auch somit sind nur diese Kabel "verduftet" das Echolot selber wird keinen Schaden genommen haben |kopfkrat
Gruß Olli


----------



## PeBo75 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Hi Olli,

kannst du mal die Verkabelung skizzieren bei der es zum Schmelzen der Kabel kam? Denn den normalen Strom von max 1A würde schon besserer Klingeldraht aushalten. Wenn Kabel schmelzen ist sicher irgendwo ein Kurzschluss im Spiel, zumindest dann wenn ihr wirklich nicht 12V an 6V angeschlossen habt wie du schreibst. Aus dem Post von Fr33 ging das anders hervor, zumindest hatten es alle Leser wohl so verstanden.

Wenn ich dich nun richtig verstehe, dann waren zu dem Zeitpunkt die beidern 6V-Akkus nicht mit angeschlossen. Dann muss also eins der Kabel den Kurzschluss verursacht haben. Ein reines Erneuern der Kabel - bei gleichem Anschluss - würde dann das Problem nicht beheben.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Fr33 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Ich bin mit Parallel und Reihenschaltung durcheinander gekommen... ist halt nicht mein Gebiet. Wie Olli geschrieben hatte, sollte die werksseitige Verkabelung (sofern keiner vor uns drann war) die 2 x 6 Volt Batterien in Reihe schalten, damit die nötigen 12V Betriebsspannung für das Echo gegeben sind.


----------



## Olli 850 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

hier ein Anschlußbild


----------



## Herzog (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*



Herzog schrieb:


> Absichern bringt da jetzt nix, außer das nach einschalten Sicherung durchbrennt…





PeBo75 schrieb:


> Wie bitte? An einem Akku der im Kurzschlussfall bis zu 150A Strom liefert soll eine Sicherung nichts bringen? Das ist ... mutig!


  Hallo Peter wäre echt super von dir bevor du etwas über ein Beitrag schreibst, liest du es vorher durch, und wenn Zitat dann aber ganzen Satz und nicht nur teil davon, und richtig  wäre dann es so:


Herzog schrieb:


> Absichern bringt da jetzt nix, außer das nach einschalten Sicherung durchbrennt… erst mal Ursache finden warum Echolot so viel Strom zieht.


  Und wenn du es weiter gelesen hättest dann wäre dir mit Sicherheit das aufgefallen


Herzog schrieb:


> Und egal ob wir E-motor oder Echolot nutzen extra Sicherung wird für Kabel Absicherung benötigt,


  Und jetzt hat der Fehler gefunden, drei Akkus waren falsch verdrahtet.


----------



## Heidechopper (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Na, dann haste das gute Stück wohl schon zu Tode gegrillt...#c
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## PeBo75 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Hallo Herzog,


ja, ich habe gesehen, dass auch du von einer Scherung zur Absicherung der Kabel geschrieben hast. Nun sieh es aber bitte mal aus der Sicht des Lesers zum Zeitpunkt meines Posts.

Den Jungs ist gerade der erste Aufbau verdampft und sie vermuteten zu dünne Kabel.
Bulettenbär erwähnt völlig richtig, dass da eine Sicherung hinein gehört.
Als nächstes kommt der Hinweis, dass eine Sicherung nichts bringt.

Je nachdem wie gründlich jemand liest könnte das dazu führen, dass einfach dickere Kabel verwendet werden und im Falle eines Kusrzschluss fängt es dann plötzlich an zu brennen oder jemand schneidet sich mit heißen Kabeln die Hände kaputt.

Deswegen bleibe ich bei meiner Einschätzung. Die Formulierung "Absichern bringt nichts, außer das nach dem Einschalten sie Sicherung durchbrennt" ist riskant gewesen und deswegen habe ich das richtig gestellt. Denn eine Sicherung ist nur zu einem Zweck in einem Stromkreis: Um sich selbst zu zerstören damit schlimmeres verhindert wird. Das bringt bei jeder Art von Fehler nur Vorteile. Sei mir nicht böse deswegen, ich hab das nicht so formuliert um dich zu ärgern sondern um größeren Schaden zu abzuwenden.

Außerdem ist noch immer nicht klar, wieso beim ersten Aufbau die Kabel geschmolzen sind. Denn wenn du die Posts von Olli liest stellst du fest, dass die 6V-Akkus garnicht angeschlossen waren.

Olli, bei deinem skizzierten Schaltplan hätte es zu keinem Kurzschluss kommen dürfen. Irgend etwas stimmt da nicht. Hast du bei der Neuverkabelung etwas geändert? Vielleicht kannst du noch ergänzen an welchen Stellen genau der 12V-Akku angeschlossen war als es geknallt hat.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Olli 850 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

Hallo Peter,

die 12V Batterie hatten wir an den Longlife Anschlüßen - an der einen Seite an Plus auf der anderen Seite an Minus (wurde auch nicht vertauscht).Denke eher diese dünnen "Klingeldrähte" waren zu schwach und sind "verdampft".
Neuverkabelung wurde genau so wieder hergestellt wie vorher.Wir warten mal das Eintreffen der neuen Longlife ab und dann wissen wir mehr.
Danke schon mal euch allen für eure Unterstüzung #6
Gruß Olli |wavey:
PS: es hatte nicht "geknallt" nur Rauch der verschmorten Drähte!


----------



## Olli 850 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Humminbird Wide Optical*

so alles okay es lebt !!:vik:


----------

